# Cane Rat!



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Have you guys ever seen these before? They are SO CUTE! They're also called grasscutters and a lot of people raise them as livestock in Africa. I can't find anything about them being domesticated - only used as food.  Maybe someday when I'm old and rich I'll buy some from a poor family in Africa and breed them.










They're about the size of a rabbit. Sorry for the creepy picture but it's just to give you an idea of the size:










I wannnnt one!!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

This pic is less creepy:









they are pretty cute. Remind me of guinea pigs in a way.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh my God. I want one! They're so cute!


----------



## AZratkeeper (Jan 27, 2008)

it almost reminds me of pigs


----------



## shinzo-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

Theyre freakin HUGE!! O.O'' cute.. but in a scary im-gonna-eat-your-face-off kinda way... >>''


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

well, I guess it's alot like people in Central and South America raising iguanas for food.... But those things are CUTE!!! I'd like one, but I think it might try to eat me out of house and home! Or, maybe it would try to eat ME!!! I do taste pretty yummy and all... :wink: I'd be a good meal for a few of those, probably!


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Hehe, no worries, Buggzter and shinzo-chan...they're called grasscutters 'cause they eat grass. Aquatic grass specifically. Apparently their populations are actually increasing due to human activity - the deforestation leads to more open fields for grazing. Poppyseed, you're right, your pic is better. 

I just love its little squished nose in the first pic!


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

It's disturbing what people eat, and not just that HUGE ratty. :: throws shoe at BF:: NOT FOOD, MY RAT IS NOT FOOD! I DO NOT CARE ABOUT YOUR RATTY COOKED PREFERENCES THIS IS AMERICA, say it with me A-MER-E-KA.

But it's so CUTE I want one to! SO ADORABLE!


----------



## Magpie (Mar 30, 2008)

Eee! So cute, wasn't sure at first, but that face is just... oh 

Can't believe they're only bred as livestock... we could try and introduce them, kind of like rodent-dogs 

I'll stick to ratties, though ^_^


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Muskrat!

*runs away and hides*

EEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

ROFLH that's what I thought at first then I saw the size.


----------



## AZratkeeper (Jan 27, 2008)

iguanas are cute you just need to have a opened mind


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

AZratkeeper said:


> iguanas are cute you just need to have a opened mind


Yep - I actually have an iguana (juv), so it's weird for me to think that people fatten them up with meat (they're naturally veggitarians!) and eat the poor things! And they raid the nests for eggs to eat - I MIGHT try this cooked IF Gemstone happens to be a girl.... 

Poor animals - it's the circle of life and all, but to be bred for food is semi sad...  *Sigh* Oh well - time for my chicken dinner!

(lol! Sorry, my rouge humor had to pop through there! I COULDN'T HELP IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------

